
Objects are a big pile of fail - soundsop
http://winterkoninkje.livejournal.com/58607.html
======
ryanwaggoner
Let me sum this article up for you:

C++ sucks...blah blah blah...Java sucks too...blah blah...every OOP language
sucks...blah blah...philosophy crap...blah blah blah.

No solutions, just bitching about how everything sucks, wrapped in enough
pseudo-intellectual bullshit to drown a mule.

~~~
queensnake
Except he says that languages should be designed to make it easy for big
systems to heal.

------
pivo
Some of these objections seem dated. For example, accessor method overhead is
optimized away now, and has been for a while.

I'm not a big fan of Java, but I do use it for work. For the kind of
applications we write (large, long-running, thousands of users with lots of
state) Java's memory management is one of it's strong points. That's why I'm
excited about new languages based on the JVM such as Scala and Clojure.

